
Netdata – distributed, real-time performance and health monitoring - dragonsh
https://github.com/netdata/netdata
======
zimpenfish
I installed netdata last time it came up on here but couldn't get the plugins
I wanted to work - partially Dovecot's fault for making an incompatible change
to their stats plugin but mostly the netdata plugin's fault for just plain not
working once I had everything lined up - just gave Python errors.

~~~
zacksh
You may want to read through and register your interest for this github issue
which likely solves what you ran into.

[https://github.com/netdata/netdata/issues/4392#issue-3698875...](https://github.com/netdata/netdata/issues/4392#issue-369887550)

~~~
zimpenfish
Honestly, I would swear up and down that I tried that already (e.g.
`old_stats` is already in the plugins list) but apparently not quite exactly
right - now I have stats.

Thanks!

[edit: Although, saying that, I have stats that are resolutely stuck at 0 for
everything even though I'm watching the traffic go through. But it's a start.]

